# Water going in between gutter and fascia?



## Ed the Roofer

Flat roof or sloped roof?

I presume a sloped shingle roof.

Is there a sheet metal gutter apron drip edge flashing installed under the shingles and goes into the gutter?

Or, raise the height of the gutter to be closer to the roof shingle overhang.

Ed


----------



## sandyman720

I have a sloped shingle roof. There is a drip edge like this one. The fascia cover goes up underneath it:

http://images.lowes.com/general/r/roofDripEdges.gif

The guy did not put the drip edge into the gutter. should he have? or should there be something else?


----------



## NateHanson

Does your drip edge have a rolled lip that protrudes out away from the fascia? Or is it just an angle of metal? The drip edge needs to have a lip that sticks out so water can run off it into the gutter. 

You said in your original post that there is water going BEHIND your fascia board. Is that correct? If so, there's a bigger problem.


----------



## sandyman720

The water is going in between the gutter and the alum. wrapped fascia. The wood is not getting wet.

The drip edge is not one that has the "lip". It is just a bent piece of alum.

It is exactly like this one:

http://www.ducan.com/product_images/image074.jpg


----------



## Ed the Roofer

You can install a drip edge extension, which basically is a flat coil of sheet metal, wide enough to touch behind the existing gutter apron drip edge metal and also to extend downwards into the gutter trough.

This would just get tacked into the fascia with aluminum or preferably stainless steel trim nails which are color coordinated to the gutter and fascia colors.

Ed


----------



## Kathleen H

It seems to me that the guy who installed your drip edge did not do a good job, but don't despair there are things you can do to rectify this problem.

Kathleen H
http://www.allaboutthehome.info/gutter-installation-tips.html


----------



## Ron6519

The drip edge you show should do the job. It has the kickout bottom that should direct water into the gutter below. As long as the gutter is tight against the fascia. At the high point of the gutter run the drip edge should be overhanging the gutter.
Ron


----------



## Ed the Roofer

sandyman720 said:


> The water is going in between the gutter and the alum. wrapped fascia. The wood is not getting wet.
> 
> The drip edge is not one that has the "lip". It is just a bent piece of alum.
> 
> It is exactly like this one:
> 
> http://www.ducan.com/product_images/image074.jpg


 
Sandyman,

If the gutter apron drip edge is bent the exact way as the one in your link, it will ride up the face of the fascia because it is bent at a 90* angle, which does not conform to the pitch of the roof.

So, since it may have initially seemed to be long enough to protrude into the gutter trough, the fron face will rise upwards to remain at the pre-bent 90* angle.

I'll see if I can find a link to those drip edge extenders I mentioned.

Ed


----------



## Ed the Roofer

Here is the link to the drip edge extension coil stock.


http://www.gutterguards.com/s.nl/it.A/id.484/.f?sc=10&category=-110

Ed


----------

